# Heladera arranca y se para



## pepotbesuchet (Feb 4, 2017)

Heladera enciende pero al minuto se para.... el compresor (bocha) enciende y se para... que podra ser ...


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 4, 2017)

posiblemente sea el compresor dañado, proba con un multimertro los terminales S, C, R  a ver cuantos ohmios marcan, tambien revisa  el protector termico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2017)

Podría ser que el relé de arranque se haya quedado pegado , ese relé amperométrico solo debe dar un toque de medio segundo para el arranque. Sacalo , golpéalo un poco ,y sacudilo bien.

 Deberías sentir algo interno que se mueve , si es así , colocalo nuevamente y volvé a probar.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 5, 2017)

Hola que antigüedad tiene la nevera?
Pues hay diferencia tecnológica entre una  SIAM de los años 50 por ejem. y una SAMSUNG SMART.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2017)

Cuando se para se abre el protector????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola que antigüedad tiene la nevera?
> Pues hay diferencia tecnológica entre una SIAM de los años 50 por ejem. y una SAMSUNG SMART.


 
 Claro  , si lleva un relé de arranque de estado sólido tipo PTC  , lo va a sacudir hasta mañana 



https://spanish.alibaba.com/product...gerator-compressor-motor-start-737197725.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2017)

Resulta que por temperatura , es bastante común que las cucarachitas francesas le hagan nido dentro y queden trabados , así que unos golpes y sacudidas alcanzan para limpiarlos


----------

